# Hockey Stick Dresser



## firecycle (Jul 28, 2010)

I built this dressser for my son who obviously plays hockey..I ripped old hockey sticks in half and fastened them to each side. The main componets of the dresser are alder with baltic birch drawers with paduak slides that I made. The drawer boxes are baltic birch with rabbited joints that are dowled with the miller doweling system…awesome and strong.










The slides are made of paduak which are hard but I found works well with its natural oil content in the wood.










The finish is 3 coats of handed rubbed tung oil…which has remained durable.


----------



## MeanGene (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool. My sons girlfriend just had an adorondek chair made for him out of hockey sticks. They live 5 hours away in Sault Ste Marie, Mich. She is a part time trainer for the Lake Superior State hockey team and has an unlimited supply of broken sticks. The builder did a nice job. I would have gotten the jopb if I was a bit closer - lol.


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Years ago when I lived in Bemidji Minnesota I could have made a fortune selling broken sticks 
Nice job on dreswer


----------



## shannon1321 (Sep 25, 2012)

Im looking for someone to make a dresser like this. Can you make me one?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought they all used the aluminum shafts with replaceable wooden blades these days.

I broke a few hockey sticks in my day… I just used them as walking sticks afterwards.


----------



## firecycle (Jul 28, 2010)

I suppose I could make another… Or sell this one…. I guess it would depend on what you are looking for. The fun part was collecting the sticks…


----------

